# Lonestar Grillz...



## ecto1 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I think i will add a wood burner to my arsenal within the next year.  Ran across this guy and Like his work great prices https://www.facebook.com/pages/lonestar-grillz/296262867867   http://www.lonestargrillz.com/   just might be what the doctor ordered lI am still a few months out but always looking let me know what you think from the pictures.  I like the 24X60 backyard smoker could be mounted to a trailer easly


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 1, 2011)

They look like good smokers!   And just a stone's throw from you too!  Prices look good also!


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> They look like good smokers!   And just a stone's throw from you too!  Prices look good also!




Yea I went and saw there shop and was just about to pull the trigger on thier 24x60 then my dad suprised me with a new pit.  This shop is the real deal though great people and a great product.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the guys is on this forum if I remember, he sent me a PM when I was looking into the Lang. I did like their stuff from what I could see on the net.


----------



## vernon (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree good looking Pits.  I went down last week and ordered their 24X48 Backyard Smoker.  It should be ready in a few weeks.  I will let you know more about it once I pick it up.


----------

